# Looking for Baking Soda and Beetroot..



## Fatima

Hi, 

Im looking for baking soda and some beetroot, went to carrefour and spinneys and couldnt find the beetroot. Where should i look for the baking soda? does anyone know the arabic translation of both names. 

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Fatima

oh and im also looking for Xlyitol sugar, have no idea where i can get that!


----------



## Whitedesert

Fatima said:


> oh and im also looking for Xlyitol sugar, have no idea where i can get that!


 The baking soda you can get at Miriams Market, Maadi, but the other two we bring in on our trips from home...The vegie shop next to Miriams has fresh beetroot from time to time...


----------



## marimar

Fatima said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im looking for baking soda and some beetroot, went to carrefour and spinneys and couldnt find the beetroot. Where should i look for the baking soda? does anyone know the arabic translation of both names.
> 
> Thanks a bunch


Hi
I can help with the translation.....Beetroot is bangar, not sure what you meant by baking soda but baking powder is known as baking powder and bicarbonate of soda is known by bicarbonate. I always manage to find my baking powder in my local shops (brandname COOKS, its in little sachets). Hope this helps.


----------



## Cairo Cathy

Carrefour has tins of baking powder by Greens called Bourbak with a blue label and lid and some in small sachets beside the yeast.
Beetroot was in Carrefour this week as it is a Winter vegetable.


----------



## txlstewart

Miriam Market has baking soda. Some pharmacies carry it as well.


----------

